# #fuckmoney



## Blueberry (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## CatParty (Aug 6, 2015)

http://deadspin.com/5915910/our-readers-run-ins-with-virgil-pro-wrestlings-saddest-man


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 6, 2015)

Phish....we coming for you nigga


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 5, 2015)

Still the big time fucking jabroni and not the legend like Sheiky Baby.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 5, 2015)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> Still the big time fucking jabroni and not the legend like Sheiky Baby.


I heard he hired Sheiky Baby's social media people.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 5, 2015)

XYZpdq said:


> I heard he hired Sheiky Baby's social media people.


Makes sense. He's doing a very similar strategy of multiple absurd tweets using the same phrase. They also interact pretty frequently on twitter.


----------

